# How many times in a day shall i feed my 6 months old black moly fishes?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

my black molly fishes are just 6 months old but still they are only 3/4 of an inch so i dont know how much am i suppose to food them and how many times. i have kept them in my 60 litres aquarium and i have 10 of them. please tell me how many times in a day i should feed them so they grow up well?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

sam augustin said:


> my black molly fishes are just 6 months old but still they are only 3/4 of an inch so i dont know how much am i suppose to food them and how many times. i have kept them in my 60 litres aquarium and i have 10 of them. please tell me how many times in a day i should feed them so they grow up well?


Three times per day.


*WC's are also important.*

I perform daily or bi-daily 90% WC's in my Guppy fry tanks.

The typical recommended is 30% daily or bi-daily WC's.

TR


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

i agree with Jones. but i personally do a 50% wc every two days for my fry.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

i am new to this so please expand these shortorms and explain me what is wc and other shortforms and what do they mean?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

WC = water change.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

how is this water change going to help my fishes?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

read your other post sam. i have posted a reply about the effect of hormones.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

Zakk said:


> read your other post sam. i have posted a reply about the effect of hormones.


i think you are right it is very important to do it.


----------

